# Castle Creek Wood



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

yes castle has been a carnage fest this year. numerous wood issues and as always blind turns and tightbed.
most have and will continue to avoid it until it can be removed later.
go to the upper pan or do the town run into slaughter instead.


----------

